# NorthernLights go Col de la Schlucht



## Froschel (24. August 2005)

Wie schon letztes Jahr , sollte man wieder einmal die Vogesen aufsuchen um ein nettes Wochenende am Col de la Schlucht in trauter Runde zu verbringen.

Da es ja schon üblich ist, dies zu etwas fortgeschrittener Jahreszeit zu tun, wäre mein Vorschlag das Wochenende Fr 30.Sept - So 2.Okt evtl. 3.Okt.(Tach der Deutschen Einh.)

Wie üblich könnte man wieder auf dem Campingplatz in Geradmer nächtigen, hat sich ja schon bestens bewährt.

Wär klasse wenn auch das Freiburger- und Pfälzer- Kompetenzteam dazustossen würden.


also bis denn


gruß Froschel


-_-


----------



## Flugrost (24. August 2005)

Bitte nur bei Donnerschlach und Wolkenbruch - moment WoE KW39 - da war doch was...?
Wird in die Planung miteinbezogen
Gruß A.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (24. August 2005)

Wird vermerkt. Bis dahin sollte ich auch mit meinen Prüfungen fertig sein   !


----------



## Wooly (25. August 2005)

dabei


----------



## Don Stefano (25. August 2005)

Hmm, das könnte etwas knapp werden, mit meinem neuen Rahmen. Den Termin habe ich aber schon zur Bewilligung vorgelegt.


----------



## stoffele (25. August 2005)

muss man Monster-Maschinen-Fahrer sein um bei Euch mitzuhalten
oder nehmt Ihr auch Hardtailquäler mit???


----------



## Wooly (25. August 2005)

stoffele schrieb:
			
		

> muss man Monster-Maschinen-Fahrer sein um bei Euch mitzuhalten
> oder nehmt Ihr auch Hardtailquäler mit???



nee du mußt nur mit unserem Gelaber klarkommen, und mit Bernhards rektalen leichtflüchtigen Auscheidungsprodukten, ansonsten darfst du gerne auch mit nem Puky mitfahren ...


----------



## Schwarzspecht (26. August 2005)

... möchte ja auch mal dabei sein, komme allerdings das WE vorher erst aus dem Urlaub zurück. 

Werds wie sk machen und Termin zur Genehmigung vorlegen.


----------



## dave (26. August 2005)

hmmm ... an dem wochenende bin ich vielleicht noch am gardasee. aber die planung ist noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen und die vogesen würden mich ja schon ziemlich interessieren!


----------



## nobs (26. August 2005)

klingt ja mal wieder lecker, werd wohl mindestens wieder bei einer übernächtigung mitmachen


----------



## Wooly (11. September 2005)

also so ein nettes Campingtreffen im schönen Frankreich wäre doch auch mal eine nette Gelegenheit, nette Mitleser & Poster mal in real Live kennenzulernen, blond25 könnte doch endlich mal Taten den Worten folgen lassen (ich mach auch einen leckeren Flammkuchen auf dem Kocher), den Herren GoBig habe ich auch noch nicht getroffen, und außerdem würde ich wirklich mal gerne wieder die Freiburger Adventsfraktion begrüßen.

Naaaaahhhhhh ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (11. September 2005)

Ebend erst aus dem schönen sonnendurchfluteten Harz zurück muss ich euch mitteilen das ich besagtes wochenende  mit den cc schwucken des legendären ESK auf einer art Osterweiterung weile und somit leider nicht partizipieren kann.

Ich wünsche der bergabfraktion des nordschwarzwaldes und allen ihren gästen viel spass und ein sturz und pannenfreies wochenende.

he blondi
nur mit nem flammkuchen würd ich den wühler aber nicht davonkommen lassen.

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (11. September 2005)

Ich will auch mit!
Im Rahmen einer ausgedehnten Regenerationsphase in meinem ausgeklügelten Fahrtechnik-Trainingsplan bin ich seit ca. 2 Monaten kein MTB mehr gefahren. Demnach dürfte ich in Topform sein.

Dafür hab ich Blond25 schon mehrfach live gesehen, das sollte als Qualifikation genügen!


----------



## eL (12. September 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Dafür hab ich Blond25 schon mehrfach live gesehen!



soso deshalb fährst du mit uns kein fahrad mehr   ich bin zutiefst erschüttert das du uns wegen einer "frau" verlassen hast   


eL

wie siehts aus ? fahren wir dies jahr noch ne runde?? kann auch singlespeed sein


----------



## knoflok (12. September 2005)

Das WE rückt ja in riesigen Schritten näher... uiuiui... 

Habe im moment noch keine Schlafmöglichkeit. Werde mich aber diese Woche darum kümmern. 

Noch fehlende Parts sind bestellt und sollte so langsam eintrudeln. 

Eigentlich sollte ja alles passen - ich lass auch diesmal Bernhard *nicht* mein Rad durchchecken... 

Denke aber, das klappt.

*froi*


----------



## knoflok (13. September 2005)

Sodele; Schlafplatz gesichert. 

Bin also dabei! 

Näheres dann am Freitag im Criti?

Knoflok


----------



## blond25 (13. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> soso deshalb fährst du mit uns kein fahrad mehr   ich bin zutiefst erschüttert das du uns wegen einer "frau" verlassen hast




he... was soll denn das heissen ??? glaubst du immer noch nicht, dass ich weiblich bin ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. September 2005)

büdde?


----------



## Wooly (18. September 2005)

apropopos, bei wem kann ich denn mitfahren, leider hat es meine Getriebe zerrissen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (18. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> apropopos, bei wem kann ich denn mitfahren, leider hat es meine Getriebe zerrissen ...


herliches Beileid für das Getriebe, mir geht es ganauso, isch abe gar keine Auto (gehört dem chefe).


----------



## Wooly (18. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> herliches Beileid für das Getriebe, mir geht es ganauso, isch abe gar keine Auto (gehört dem chefe).



ja dann mußt du aber auch keine 4500 Euro für ein neues hinlegen ... respektive es bis jetzt verweigern ...


----------



## lelebebbel (18. September 2005)

Ich hab auch keins... kann man da nicht mit dem Fahrrad hinfahren?


----------



## fez (18. September 2005)

Freitag geht mal garnich, Samstag nur eingeschränkt nämlich für die Anfahrt nachmittags / abends. Wenn Dir das ok erscheint nur Sonntag zu biken bist du ein gerngesehener Gast in meiner Mühle. 
Allerdings werde ich voraussichtlich Montag dann nach Hüningen gehen. ( Vielleicht haben ja auch noch andere NLs darauf Lust... ??)


Gruß Frank


----------



## fez (19. September 2005)

das gilt natürlich für Lelle genauso wie für Wooly


----------



## Don Stefano (19. September 2005)

Ich fahr' eh lieber mit dem Bernie


----------



## Triple F (19. September 2005)

Ich hätte noch ne MfG für den Freiburger Raum *brummbrumm*.


----------



## Wooly (20. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte noch ne MfG für den Freiburger Raum *brummbrumm*.



also vielleicht würde ich mitfahren ... ich werde Luca über das Wochenende in Freiburg lassen, wann würden eure Eminenz denn fahren, Freitag, Samstag, Uhrzeit .. ???

Fez, ich würde dann vorher das Boot in den Wal verladen, mit dir Montag gen Hühningen brettern und dann auf dem Rückweg schnell Luca einsammeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (20. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also vielleicht würde ich mitfahren ... ich werde Luca über das Wochenende in Freiburg lassen, wann würden eure Eminenz denn fahren, Freitag, Samstag, Uhrzeit .. ???



Ich habe noch keinen Plan, wann ich fahr´, aber ich denke, wir werden uns da schon einig. Wann fahren denn die anderen?


----------



## fez (20. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Fez, ich würde dann vorher das Boot in den Wal verladen, mit dir Montag gen Hühningen brettern und dann auf dem Rückweg schnell Luca einsammeln.


_GEBONGT_ (ein hübsches Wort welches wohl nicht mehr zum jugendspezifischen Sprachjargon gezählt werden kann)


----------



## Wooly (20. September 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> _GEBONGT_ (ein hübsches Wort welches wohl nicht mehr zum jugendspezifischen Sprachjargon gezählt werden kann)



tja die Drogen sind heute einfach andere .. Triple, am liebsten würde ich Freitag nachmittag/abend fahren, dann hätte man Samstag & Sonntag zum Biken, wer könnte denn noch so früh.


----------



## Triple F (20. September 2005)

Okay, ich schau´, dass ich im Labor früher Schluss machen kann, dann können wir gegen Nachmittag losfahren. 

Wie schaut´s denn aus mit der Behausung? Ich hätte mein Southside-erprobtes Iglu oder hast du ein lauschiges Extrem-erprobtes Outdoor-Zelt? 

BTW: Verkaufe meine Z150 (´03), falls jmd Interesse hat....


----------



## Wooly (20. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> ... oder hast du ein lauschiges Extrem-erprobtes Outdoor-Zelt?



Habe ich und auch noch ein Plätzlein frei darinnen ...  ... aber ich schnarche, vergiss das nicht ...


----------



## Triple F (20. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich und auch noch ein Plätzlein frei darinnen ...  ... aber ich schnarche, vergiss das nicht ...


...und ich tret´ nachts wie wild um mich


----------



## knoflok (20. September 2005)

sollte mich so langsam auch mal einbringen... 

ich wollte eigentlich schon am donnerstag einfliegen, aber wenn ich da alleine sein sollte, komm ich halt doch erst am freitag. 
vom platz her kann ich irgendwie noch jemanden mitnehmen, alllerdings mit den rädern... der fahrradhalter macht da glaub ich schlapp, wenn mehr als 2 bomber mit <18 kg dranhängen... 
bleiben wollte ich so lange als irgendwie möglich... also erst am 3. wieder zurückdüsen... 
unterkunftsmäßig mach ich mir eigentlich weniger gedanken...  
hab da so was wal-ähnliches... muss ich aber erst in freiburg abholen, und dort befüllen. also alles muss erst in twingo passen, und dann von karlsruhe nach freiburg kommen. erst dort wird dann das dickschiff endgültig beladen...


----------



## fez (21. September 2005)

@ Marcus: wie bist du denn mit deinen Minion XC zufrieden, rollen die einigermaßen ? Habe nämlich keine Lust meine Michelin DH die Vogesenhügel raufzuwuchten. Wo bekommt man die billigst (BMO kosten sie 25 ) ?


----------



## Wooly (21. September 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marcus: wie bist du denn mit deinen Minion XC zufrieden, rollen die einigermaßen ? Habe nämlich keine Lust meine Michelin DH die Vogesenhügel raufzuwuchten. Wo bekommt man die billigst (BMO kosten sie 25 ) ?



superzufrieden, Rollwiederstand ist etwas höher als mit den Alberts, aber nicht wirklich viel, und Gripp & Kurvenhalt sind um Welten besser. Bei Hibike bekommt man den Satz für 39 Euro.

Alternativ wäre ja noch der Big Betty, der besser rollen soll, aber bin ich noch nie gefahren. der Mineon ist auf jeden Fall Top  

P.S. und nimm auf jeden Fall den 2,5 er, der ist gerade mal so breit wie ein 2,35 Fat Albert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailrider79 (21. September 2005)

hallo fez,

ich fahre momentan die bettys und bin wirklich hochzufrieden, super grip und wenig rollwiederstand. fahre die goey gluey mischung, es gibt noch ne härtere mischung, die rollt bestimmt noch ein wenig besser.

gruß jörg


----------



## fez (21. September 2005)

den Minion XC gibts bei Hibike nicht mehr. 
Weiß jemand von euch den Unterschied des High Roller (XC) zum Minion (XC) ?
Schwalbes Big Bettey wäre ja auch eine Option, stimmt. Aber ich will so wenig Geld ausgeben wie nur möglich... Vielleicht fahre ich einfach nur hinten meinen abgelatschten Fat Albert und lasse vorne den Specialized DH-Reifen drauf...

Irgendwo gabs ja mal ein Angebot des Michelin Comp DH 24.1 light - aber ich finde es ums verrecken nicht mehr


----------



## lelebebbel (21. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> sollte mich so langsam auch mal einbringen...
> 
> ich wollte eigentlich schon am donnerstag einfliegen, aber wenn ich da alleine sein sollte, komm ich halt doch erst am freitag.
> vom platz her kann ich irgendwie noch jemanden mitnehmen, alllerdings mit den rädern... der fahrradhalter macht da glaub ich schlapp, wenn mehr als 2 bomber mit <18 kg dranhängen...
> ...



Dickschiff?
Also ich hab ein Fahrrad mit geschätzten 14kg und brauche auch selbst wenig Platz  
Passt das evtl?
Unterkunftstechnisch hätte ich auch ein Zelt zur Verfügung falls nötig, und ich würde auch vom 30.9.-3.10. bleiben wollen.


----------



## knoflok (21. September 2005)

@lele:
sollte passen;

bin noch in Verhandlungen, ob ich das WoMo nicht schon nach Karlsruhe holen kann. Dann wäre die ganze Beladesache um einiges einfacher... 

Ich halte dich auf dem laufenden 

Gruß
Markus


----------



## fez (21. September 2005)

warum willst du dein Womo schon wieder verkaufen ?


----------



## Don Stefano (21. September 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> warum willst du dein Womo schon wieder verkaufen ?


Pfui Teufel fez, was hast du da schon wieder ausgegraben? Im Büro wurde mir die Ansicht dieses harmlosen Bilds von unserem Corporate Content Filter untersagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. September 2005)

dann hat euer Content-Anstandswauwau etwas gegen das Wort "Zipfelwixer" (siehe Eigenschaften des Bildes)


----------



## Wooly (21. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Pfui Teufel fez, was hast du da schon wieder ausgegraben? Im Büro wurde mir die Ansicht dieses harmlosen Bilds von unserem Corporate Content Filter untersagt.



wahrscheinlich von "www.pimp-my-lkw.com", und was heißt wohl "Pimp" ... na ...


----------



## Wooly (21. September 2005)

getz mal butter an die ische ... die allgemeine Anreise scheint ja Freitagabend zu sein, wir benötigen also mindestens für 3 Abende Ess- & Trinkwaren.

Mangare & Grillage kann wohl jeder selber mitbringen, vielleicht können wir auch ein paar Gemeinschaftsessen organisieren, ein paar Kästen Bier kann ich gerne organisieren & bei jemanden ins Auto werfen. Hat jemand oder mehrere nen Faltklappgrill oder ähnliches.

Ob der Menge hätte ich gerne noch mal eine kurze Teilnehmerübersicht, ich zähle mal auf, bitte strecken oder abmelden:

1. Froschel
2. Flugrost
3. Triple F
4. Wooly
5. skuehnen
6. nobs
7. lelebebbel
8. knoflok
9. fez


noch unklar sind mir stoffele, schwarzspecht, dave & blond25

und was ist eigentlich mit unseren sonstigen Freiburgern, alle abgetaucht ???


----------



## Triple F (21. September 2005)

Ich werde jedoch schon Sonntag früh abreisen...


----------



## fez (21. September 2005)

bin zwei Nächte die sich elegant um den Sonntag herumgruppieren anwesend


----------



## Don Stefano (22. September 2005)

Ich bin da etwas auf den Bernie angewiesen (falls ich überhaupt mit ihm fahren kann  ). Geplant war, am Freitag abends anzureisen und Montag morgens wieder zurück.


----------



## Wooly (23. September 2005)

Stefan, kannst du nochmal den Link & Telefonnummer des Campingplatzes posten, ich würde gerne mal anfragen ob die auch Hütten haben, da mich meine Liebsten vielleicht zusammen mit den Fezens Samstag & Sonntag besuchen kommen.

mfg Marcus


----------



## Don Stefano (23. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> mich wollen meine Liebsten vielleicht zusammen mit den Fezens Samstag & Sonntag besuchen kommen.


Die sollen lieber weg bleiben.


----------



## Wooly (23. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Die sollen lieber weg bleiben.



sei nicht zickig ...


----------



## Wooly (24. September 2005)

watt is nu ? Link, Nummer ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (24. September 2005)

ich glaube zwar die Damen wollen sich eher in Karlsruhe treffen aber hier der Link: http://www.gerardmer.net/fr/pages-hebergement/campings/vologne.htm

bis heud middag


----------



## nils (25. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> und was ist eigentlich mit unseren sonstigen Freiburgern, alle abgetaucht ???



*blubundluftschnapp*

Hallo hier bin ich. Kann nächstes Wochenende sehr wahrscheinlich nicht und mit dem biken tu ich im Moment auch noch etwas vorsichtig. Ein Kollege von dir hat mir das Gebiss zwar wieder sehr anständig gerichtet, etwas mulmig ist mir aber schon noch auf dem Bike (und ein Fullface hab ich immer noch nicht, komm irgendwie grad zu nix). Alles wird gut...

Viel Spaß euch!

Nils

*wiederabtauch*


----------



## knoflok (26. September 2005)

sodelii  
langsam wirds zeit...
ich hab jetzt das gefährt (so eins in der art) mitgebracht; steht in karlsruhe bereit zur abfahrt 

lellebebbel hat sich schon angemeldet, das er mitfährt, und mehr bikes möcht ich dem bike-ständer nicht antun. der alte war schon ziemlich marode, und bevor mir die ganze bordwand rausreisst... 
kann noch die ein oder andere kiste bier mitnehmen... 
pm oder per telefon ... 

frrrreu mich aufs nächste we... 


knoflok


----------



## Froschel (26. September 2005)

so nu bin ich wieder da, 

so wie ich das mitbekommen hab geht`s am MO dann nach Hueningen....sehr gut. Und wie`s weiterhin aussieht muss ich auch fahren   , mitnehmen kann ich auf jedenfall noch jemand oder 2, wie das dann allerding mit der Rückfahrt wird weiss ich noch nicht, weils ja noch nach Hueningen geht, vielleicht gehn ja alle mit paddeln   

Einen kleinen Grill und Kohle pack ich mal ein. Grillzeugs bringt jeder selber mit.

Ich werd wahrscheinlich am Freitach abend abfahren, ist aber noch nicht 100%ig


----------



## Trailrider79 (26. September 2005)

@knoflok: letztes jahr bei der NL-traumschiff-ausfahrt nach portes du soleil waren wir auch mit einem solchen gefährt unterwegs. wir haben dem bikeständer aber voll und ganz gar nicht vertraut und alle drei bikes in den innenraum gepackt, geht ohne probleme, decke drunter, dazwischen und ddrüber und dann is alles geschützt

gruß jörg


----------



## knoflok (26. September 2005)

@all:
habe einen gasgrill dabei - wenns mal wieder schneller gehen muss... aber romantischer ist auf jeden fall der kohlegrill


----------



## Wooly (26. September 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> so wie ich das mitbekommen hab geht`s am MO dann nach Hueningen....sehr gut. Und wie`s weiterhin aussieht muss ich auch fahren   , mitnehmen kann ich auf jedenfall noch jemand oder 2, wie das dann allerding mit der Rückfahrt wird weiss ich noch nicht, weils ja noch nach Hueningen geht, vielleicht gehn ja alle mit paddeln



Nimm doch den Steffan mit und fahr dann am Montag mit uns im Wal gen Hühningen, und der Herr Kuehnen fährt mit deinem Auto zurück.


----------



## stoffele (26. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> noch unklar sind mir stoffele, schwarzspecht, dave & blond25
> 
> und was ist eigentlich mit unseren sonstigen Freiburgern, alle abgetaucht ???




Da ich leider gerade an der Hand operiert werden musste wird's bei mir leider diesmal nix!

Viel Spass wünsche ich Euch!

stoffele


----------



## Froschel (26. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ....und der Herr Kuehnen fährt mit deinem Auto zurück.




ich glaub soviel wildheit verträgt mein Auto nicht mehr   



-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. September 2005)

also, um jetzt hier mal ein wenig Verwirrung reinzubringen:

- ich werde diese Woche dazu verwenden, um

1. dem Fez meine Paddelsachen & Boot vorbeizubringen, damit er sie im Wal verstauen kann.

2. dem Knoflok meine Zeltsachen & Bier & Grillfleisch vorbeizubringen, damit er sie in sein Luxuswohnmobil packt (du fährts doch auch Freitag, oder ?)

3. Freitag fahre ich dann mit Luca & Gemini im Zug nach Freiburg, werfe Luca bei meinen Eltern ab und treffe mich dann mit Triple, um schlußendlich gen Gerademer zu düsen, wo Knoflok hoffentlich schon mit meinem Zelt & Schlafsack angekommen ist

alles klar ...


----------



## knoflok (26. September 2005)

pörfekt
fahre schon am freitag (glaube ich); mittags halt; hängt vom lelle ab... hauptsächlich. zum camping-platz sinds so ca. 195 km von karlsruhe ab. sollte also in ca. 2,5h zu schaffen sein.


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Freitag fahre ich dann mit Luca & Gemini im Zug nach Freiburg, werfe Luca bei meinen Eltern ab und treffe mich dann mit Triple, um schlußendlich gen Gerademer zu düsen, wo Knoflok hoffentlich schon mit meinem Zelt & Schlafsack angekommen ist



Wann gedenken der Herr anzukommen? Ich kann Dich vom Bahnhof abholen und Luca dann bei deinen Eltern in Pension geben. Oder hattest du das dir schon so gedacht?


----------



## fez (26. September 2005)

falls du, Froschl, doch mit mir nach Hüningen mitfahren solltest muß ich das vorher wissen da ich dann _nicht_ die Sitzbank ausbauen dürfte....


----------



## Wooly (26. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Wann gedenken der Herr anzukommen? Ich kann Dich vom Bahnhof abholen und Luca dann bei deinen Eltern in Pension geben. Oder hattest du das dir schon so gedacht?



so wäre es natürlich am coolsten. Ab wann hättest du denn ungefähr Zeit, ich suche mir dann entsprechend nen Zug raus.


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2005)

Ich weiß ja nicht, wann allgemeiner Treffpunkt ist. Wie wär´s so mit 15h Treffpunkt. Dann könnten wir am Campingplatz schon mal das Zelt aufbauen und ne Mini-Erkundungstour starten.

Ciao,
Bernd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knoflok (26. September 2005)

also... ich packe meinen koffer, und nehme mit:

- werkzeugkiste mit so nem grobüberschlag an allem, was standartmäßig gebraucht werden kann (allerdings bin ich nicht gut mit gabelschlüsseln ausgestattet)
- Rennkompressor
- Fahrradschlösser

dann non-bike... 
- Gasgrill
- 2 Tische
- 4 Stühle (können auch 6 sein, aber bei 2en bin ich mir nicht wg. haltbarkeit sicher)

das fiel mir jetzt gerade mal so ein... 

@wooly: wann bringst dein zeug vorbei? 


Gruß
Markus


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaub soviel wildheit verträgt mein Auto nicht mehr


Dann bleib' ich halt zu hause.


----------



## fez (26. September 2005)

aber du kannst doch mit Knoblauch und Lelleboy zurückfahren


----------



## knoflok (26. September 2005)

ebbe; dein rad wird dann halt in innenraum gestellt... vorsichtig... schön verpackt 

was soll denn der kindergarten hier... ? 

der ist da


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> ebbe; dein rad wird dann halt in innenraum gestellt... vorsichtig... schön verpackt


Ja, das wäre echt knorke.  

Mir geht's schon wieder besser. Ich war nur ein wenige deprimiert, weil im Büro alles daneben gegangen ist.


----------



## nobs (26. September 2005)

Hi Leute,
also ich werde am Sonntagmorgen anrauschen zu einem gemütlichen ausritt, nächtigen werde ich dort nicht sondern bei meinen Schwiegereltern in der nähe von colmar. also denne bis zum Sonntach freue mich schon.  sieht wohl so saus als ob aus Freiburg nicht viel mehr leute auftauchen ausser meiner noch der Hr. 3F werden uns aber wacker schlagen


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> also... ich packe meinen koffer, und nehme mit:
> 
> - werkzeugkiste mit so nem grobüberschlag an allem, was standartmäßig gebraucht werden kann (allerdings bin ich nicht gut mit gabelschlüsseln ausgestattet)
> - Rennkompressor
> ...



-bike
* Werkzeug-Krams
*evtl. nen Montageständer
*den Wooly

-non-bike
*ein 3x3m-Party-Pavillion (lacht nur, aber wenn´s schüttet....)
*ein Anglerstuhl


----------



## knoflok (26. September 2005)

hoffe der ist groß genug  

ich hab am WoMo ne Markise, die so ca. 4x3 m hat... ich stell mir gerade den benötigten und belagerten platz vor, wenn die northernlights alle zelte und vordächer aufgebaut haben

gibts da so große stellflächen ?


----------



## Don Stefano (26. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> gibts da so große stellflächen ?


Letztes Jahr hätten wir das 10 Mal aufbauen können, weil sonst niemand da war (bei der Kälte). Dieses Jahr könnte es schon etwas knapp werden (wg. des guten Wetters).


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2005)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> wg. des guten Wetters.



Hmm, da habe ich anderes gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (26. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß ja nicht, wann allgemeiner Treffpunkt ist. Wie wär´s so mit 15h Treffpunkt. Dann könnten wir am Campingplatz schon mal das Zelt aufbauen und ne Mini-Erkundungstour starten.



klingt gut, ich wäre dann 11.56 in Freiburg, wäre das ok. Wir düsen schnell nach Stegen raus, und dann ab, müßten wir gut schaffen bis 15 Uhr. Sonst jemand um die Zeit schon da?


----------



## Triple F (26. September 2005)

Hey Wühler.
Hab mich da mit den beiden Treffpunkten vertan...sorry.
15h meinte ich Abfahrt in FR - das ist aber zu spät, wir gerade aufging.
Sollen wir uns um 13.30 treffen? Ich muss im Labor echt noch was schaffen und kann dann am FR nicht so früh weg.


Ciao,
Bernd


----------



## Wooly (26. September 2005)

Kein Problem, dann komme ich 13.56 an. Dann sind wir so gegen 17.00 Uhr in Gerademer.


----------



## fez (27. September 2005)

mach dir da mal keine sorgen - wir waren fast die einzigen auf dem Zeltplatz...


----------



## fez (27. September 2005)

schlechtes wetter ist gutes wetter


----------



## Wooly (27. September 2005)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> schlechtes wetter ist gutes wetter



korrekt. Wir können ja aus Knoflok Vordach & Triple Pavillion eine nette "Gelagegrotte" zimmern ...


----------



## lelebebbel (27. September 2005)

Wie sieht es aus mit Grillgut und sonstigen Nahrungsmitteln?
Kann man vor Ort einkaufen, oder hat einer von euch einen Metzger in der Familie der uns sponsorn will, oder kauft sich jeder selbst ne Packung Würstchen und tut die in die Satteltasche?


----------



## Triple F (27. September 2005)

Ich vertrau´ mal  nicht auf die vegetarische Küche und bring mir meine Tofupressstäbe selber mit.  

Est-ca qu´íl y a une boulangèrie au terrain du camping? (oder so..)


----------



## eL (27. September 2005)

Auf grund der Globalen wirtschaftslage den missratenen wahlen und meines devoten verhaltens gegenüber meinem herrn und meisters werde ich diese woche dann doch noch ein bisschen arbeiten um die schatztruhen der kapitalisten zu füllen. Eigentlich wollte ich ja bereits im isergebirge sein zum  ......
Wenn ihr ein zweites cannondale und sinnfreies gelaber ertragen könnt dann würd ich mich euch gern anschließen.

würde gern am freitag nach feierabend (1730 ab KA oder umgebung) losfahren und am montag abend zurück so das man montag noch ne kleine (bereits erkundshaftete) runde drehen kann.

hat jemand noch 2x1 meter platz in irgend einem zelt?? wäre sehr kühl wenn ich mich nicht nachts von wölfen anpissen lassen müsste.

knofi ich bring dann die gabelschlüssel und konenschlüssel mit. hat wer nen zentrierständer?

@lelle
ich hab die erfahrung gemacht das es von sättigendem vorteil ist sich nicht auf die nahrungsmittelausgabestellen vort ort verlassen zu müssen.

froschel stellt den klappgrill vom letzten mal? gaskocher zum kaffee kochen? inklusive kochtopf für das wasser?

nen bodum koffemaker steuere ich dann bei.

ich hoffe auf der straße von dover is nich all zu argh stau und ich bekomm meine M4 noch vor freitag   

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. September 2005)

Ich steuer nen Rahmen Tschechbier bei und erst ab 1700 Freitags von Mannheim weg. Klappstuhl  2 und Klappspaten (für die, die baggern müssen) fahren mit.
@ öL: gg. 1800 K`he?
@ Frog: mein überhauptnotrunningSys. frägt wg. Ditch Witch Leihgabe.


----------



## eL (27. September 2005)

isch wohne nüsch in kahlruhe    aber meinetwegen iss jebongt.

klappspaten??? ick hab noch ne caterpillar aussem tagebau über   die reicht dann für uns alle.


----------



## Froschel (28. September 2005)

@Knoflok: kannst du noch 2 Bikes (Skuehnen und meins) mit in dein Wohnmob reinpacken, dann können wir (Flugfrost, eL, Skuehnen und ich) in einem Auto runterfahren. Dafür bekommen wir dann nämlich nen grünen Engel und du nen Freibier.
Zelt nimmt der Armin(Achim) und ich eins mit, ebenfalls einen Gaskocher. Denke mal dass wir SA und SO Grillen und am MO essengehen oder Veschber.
Ich hoffe nur dass wir es diesmal schaffen den Zeltplatz zu finden   

Treffpunkt würde ich vorschlagen 1800Uhr bei Froschels.



-_-


----------



## fez (28. September 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> am MO essengehen


 
Wie wäre es mit Samstag-abend Essen nach Gerardmer, Sonntag grilligrilli
und am Montag gönne ich mir mal wieder einen tüchtigen Schluck Rheinwasser zum Vesper....


----------



## knoflok (28. September 2005)

bike-transport im womo wurde bereits mit stefan besprochen; wir sehn uns am donnerstag abend so gegen 2100 bei mir.

@woooooly:
kommst du auch so um die uhrzeit rum? 

meine schoner kommen wohl nicht mehr... merde... 

knofi


----------



## Wooly (28. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> @woooooly:
> kommst du auch so um die uhrzeit rum?



ich denke ich komme früher, aber ich rufe dann an. Zur Not werfe ich mein Zeug beim Stefan oder beim Bernhard ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzspecht (28. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> noch unklar sind mir stoffele, schwarzspecht, dave & blond25
> 
> und was ist eigentlich mit unseren sonstigen Freiburgern, alle abgetaucht ???



Habe gestern drei schicke Heizkörper fürs Dachgeschoß zwecks Wochenendbeschäftigung eingekauft - wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Flugrost (28. September 2005)

Schwarzspecht schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gestern drei schicke Heizkörper fürs Dachgeschoß zwecks Wochenendbeschäftigung eingekauft - wünsche euch viel Spaß!


... naja, Spechtel - mühsam ernährt sich das Eichhörnchen, wa; da machste ja auch schon seit geraumer Zeit mit rum ...


----------



## marc (28. September 2005)

Ich wünsch Euch auf jeden Fall ne schöne Tour(en) und Wetter wie wir es letztes WE im Allgäu hatten.

Eine NL - Freiburger Tour bekommen wir sicher auch mal hin.

Gruß Marc


----------



## eL (28. September 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> @Knoflok: kannst du noch 2 Bikes (Skuehnen und meins) mit in dein Wohnmob reinpacken, dann können wir (Flugfrost, eL, Skuehnen und ich) in einem Auto runterfahren.
> 
> Treffpunkt würde ich vorschlagen 1800Uhr bei Froschels.
> 
> ...



achim und el haben auch räder   passen wir denn zu viert mit gepäck und räder in ein auto????

1800 ist späth... wenn es was bringt kann ich schon gegen 1700 in ka sein.

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (28. September 2005)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> passen wir denn zu viert mit gepäck und räder in ein auto?


Ja, letztes Mal waren wir zu dritt und hatten alle Räder und Bierkisten im Auto. Diesmal simmer zu viert und haben nur zwei Räder.


----------



## Wooly (28. September 2005)

wie machen wir es denn mit dem Abendessen am Freitag, sollen Triple & ich als erste ein paar Familienpizzen mitbringen, so ne Art kalte Platte zur Begrüßungshopfenkaltschale ?


----------



## knoflok (28. September 2005)

Wir können auch am Freitag schon grillen... und am Samstag; mittags wie abends... und wenn noch was übrig ist, können wirs auch zum Frühstück grillen...


----------



## lelebebbel (28. September 2005)

Hat einer von den Mitreisenden vielleicht eine 160er Scheibe übrig, die zu meiner Hayes 9 passen würde und die er mir abtreten kann?
Muss keine Hayes Scheibe sein, solang sie passt. Shimano z.b. soll angeblich auch gehen. Normale 6-Loch Befestigung.

Hab endlich einen Adapter um aus meiner hinteren Hinterbaumordenden 200er Anlage eine 160er zu machen, fehlt eben nur die Scheibe.


----------



## lelebebbel (28. September 2005)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Wir können auch am Freitag schon grillen... und am Samstag; mittags wie abends... und wenn noch was übrig ist, können wirs auch zum Frühstück grillen...



Genau so!!!


----------



## Triple F (28. September 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von den Mitreisenden vielleicht eine 160er Scheibe übrig, die zu meiner Hayes 9 passen würde und die er mir abtreten kann?
> Muss keine Hayes Scheibe sein, solang sie passt. Shimano z.b. soll angeblich auch gehen. Normale 6-Loch Befestigung.
> 
> Hab endlich einen Adapter um aus meiner hinteren Hinterbaumordenden 200er Anlage eine 160er zu machen, fehlt eben nur die Scheibe.



Von Magura hätte ich noch nen CD-Ständer voll 160er Scheiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (28. September 2005)

Das wäre einen Versuch wert. So groß können die Unterschiede ja eigentlich nicht sein.
Einen CD Ständer such ich auch noch  aber das ist eine andere Baustelle


Wenn noch jemand eine Shimano oder gar Hayes Scheibe in 160mm rumliegen hat, bitte auch mitbringen! Ich nehm dann die, die von der Breite der Bremsfläche am besten passt (und die am coolsten aussieht  )


----------



## Wooly (29. September 2005)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> Hat einer von den Mitreisenden vielleicht eine 160er Scheibe übrig, die zu meiner Hayes 9 passen würde und die er mir abtreten kann?



ich hab noch ne Shimano/Grimeca 160 er, bring ich mit.

Und grillen am Freitag ist gebongt


----------



## eL (29. September 2005)

bringt taschenlampen und sturmkerzen mit!!
sonst finden wir freitach unser grillfleisch nimmer.

lelle sag jetz nicht dir iss ne 200er scheibe hinten zu groß


----------



## Froschel (29. September 2005)

der Grill und Grillmeister werden am Freitach aber erst so um 22.00-22.30 eintreffen -->anzünden, anglühen, Grillen==> ca.23.30  , vielleicht doch besser ne kalte Pizza ?


-_-


----------



## fez (29. September 2005)

in dem Fall würde ich empfehlen einfach mal zu dekfragmantieren


----------



## knoflok (29. September 2005)

grill ist, auch wenn gasbetrieben, nachmittags schon da

allah


----------



## Triple F (29. September 2005)

Ey Wooly!
Ich steh mit meiner Karre vor dem Bahnhof bzw. auf der anderen Seite beim dm.
Ich hab noch keinen Plan, wie wir alles da rein kriegen sollen - die Hütte ist zum Bersten voll!

Ich pm dir nochmal meine Handynummer.


----------



## Wooly (30. September 2005)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ey Wooly!
> Ich steh mit meiner Karre vor dem Bahnhof bzw. auf der anderen Seite beim dm.
> Ich hab noch keinen Plan, wie wir alles da rein kriegen sollen - die Hütte ist zum Bersten voll!
> Ich pm dir nochmal meine Handynummer.



alles klar, ich bin 13.56 in Freiburg. habe nur das Bike & Luca dabei, dassollte gehen, alles andere ist bei Knoflok im Eichenholz-Wohnmobil.


----------



## Froschel (30. September 2005)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ....alles andere ist bei Knoflok im Eichenholz-Wohnmobil.



bei dem müsste es ja so langsam auch voll werden, hat ja jetzt schon 5 Bikes zu transportieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (30. September 2005)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> bei dem müsste es ja so langsam auch voll werden, hat ja jetzt schon 5 Bikes zu transportieren



ja aber ich war erster ...  ... bis heute abend


----------



## knoflok (30. September 2005)

5? öhm...? habt ihr mir noch eins untergemogelt? irgendwo unters auto gelegt heute nacht?

meines Wissens sind es nur 4: lelebebbels, froschels, skuehnens und meins. "s" ist geil.


bis später


----------

